# best breed for 2nd dog?



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so next year im plannin on getting a 2nd dog. dexter should be 4 yrs old by then. was thinking of the bull terrier. does anyone know or have this breed?


----------



## rokmurphy (Oct 31, 2011)

Bull terries are so unique. That was my dream dog. They rank up in the top 3 for protection, intelligence, and top for strength per mass


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I know my chis do not like our Cane Corso. They tolerate her but they don't 'love' her. They don't share space and can't be trusted together alone. That said, she is a wonderful dog and has some of the same characteristics as a bull terrier. We adore her. If Dexter and your new dog will need to be able to share a space 100% of the time, I would try to ensure Dexter has ample time before you buy a bull terrier to tell you what he thinks of them.

Chihuahuas DO seem to be very discerning about liking other chihuahuas. We watched our friend's chi and doxie last weekend. The chis were sooo mean to the doxie and did not like him at all, but were completely fine w/ the chi, played w/ her, etc. The doxie was not any bigger than Laurel so it wasn't a size thing...ha ha I think chis might be 'doggist'.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

They really are doggist!!!!!! Baby is so mean to dogs but not chihuahuas? Lol besides our mastiffs she was fine with them but also had no problem telling them off!

What the heck kristi I never knew u had a cane corso!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> They really are doggist!!!!!! Baby is so mean to dogs but not chihuahuas? Lol besides our mastiffs she was fine with them but also had no problem telling them off!
> 
> What the heck kristi I never knew u had a cane corso!


LOL well this is a CHI forum!   

She is only 5 months old too so we have only had her a few months, she is 50+ lbs so not as big as your mastiffs! But she will prob be 110ish full grown. She really is just about the sweetest dog. The chis are fine w/ her if she is just laying down hanging out but they keep a tight rein on her having any fun or play lmao. They latch onto her big jowls and won't let go til she is laying down and not bothering them!

But yeah, the chis are doggist. No doubt about it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Mini bulls are the bomb! Such active, crazy little clowns! LOVE them!!!
Personally I think all breeds can coexist and even love each others company,
but it seems that Chis do prefer their own kind. Would you consider another Chi?
What are your reasons for getting another dog? Do you have any other breeds
in mind? I'm full of questions today, aren't I?! LOL Sorry, I got a really bad cold,
it's making me feel funny.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lmao u guys for bein "doggist" LOL! thanks for the info  i wonder if this pertains to dexter though as hes not like normal chis, he prefers a kitten to play with rather than a dog. this is just 1 breed im looking into for now, still got a while to go



~LS~ said:


> Mini bulls are the bomb! Such active, crazy little clowns! LOVE them!!!
> Personally I think all breeds can coexist and even love each others company,
> but it seems that Chis do prefer their own kind. Would you consider another Chi?
> What are your reasons for getting another dog? Do you have any other breeds
> ...


LOL!!! u are too funny LS. i been considering another chi but i wanna explore first and see if i can mix breeds into my family  chis are adorable but i love havin a variety of things. i want another dog because a year or so ago i setup a webcam motion monitor in my room while my parents were out of the country and i was at work. what i found was dexter howling...it was so sad. hey ill share here 




pardon my room, it was a mess back then

i have rat terrier in mind as well as the scottish terrier, westhighland terrier...u can see where im gettin at LOL. terriers are makin an interest to me hehe~


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw Dexter is gonna get a new brother or sister! yay!!!! Shayley & Kizzie (Both Chis) get along with yorkies, boxers, beagles, mixes, german shepards, chesapeake bays lol I don't think there is a dog they didn't like!!! Good luck with your new baby how exciting!!! That video made me sad of Dexter =( Poor buddy!!

Ps: Oh ya Golden R. Labradoodles lol I'm thinking of all the stray dogs that have visited our house in the last 2 + years!! so many we brought in they get along with! Even a pitbull!!! I know there is more I can't think this late! LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Dragonfly said:


> Aw Dexter is gonna get a new brother or sister! yay!!!! Shayley & Kizzie (Both Chis) get along with yorkies, boxers, beagles, mixes, german shepards, chesapeake bays lol I don't think there is a dog they didn't like!!! Good luck with your new baby how exciting!!! That video made me sad of Dexter =( Poor buddy!!
> 
> Ps: Oh ya Golden R. Labradoodles lol I'm thinking of all the stray dogs that have visited our house in the last 2 + years!! so many we brought in they get along with! Even a pitbull!!! I know there is more I can't think this late! LOL


hehe im goin for female this time so it will be his sis  males are just too territorial lol. 1 man of the house is enough for me  awww ur babies get along with so many breeds! puppies are just too adorable....im gonna melt seein any breed puppy LOL~ i have to get the pup atleast 12 weeks old as i need to start small to introduce to dexter, he loves is furrybuddys tiny :daisy:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Awww a little girlie! So sweet! Dexter will be a great big brother!! At least he'll have some company! yaya!! I know, any breed as pups will melt your heart right away!!! :love2:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> i have rat terrier in mind as well as the scottish terrier, westhighland terrier...u can see where im gettin at LOL. terriers are makin an interest to me hehe~



Ohhh I see, you are considering the terror dogs, huh?! No I do not mean
terrier, it really is terror! LOL No matter the breed all terriers are little butt
heads! TONS of personality, fearless, smarter than us,lol, very active, tougher
to train, just all around crazy little monsters! BUT once you win over their
heart(yes you must win them over, they don't just give it for free like other
dogs,lol) you will have the most loyal, loving, brave, intelligent, interesting
companion you ever had! You really must take into consideration just how
active you are, because they all live for fun and adventure. A bored terrier is
a true terror!!! Also if little Dexter has separation anxiety a second dog might
not help, you will just end up with two howlers. So I would work on Dexter's
anxiety first, so once the new pup arrives he follows a good example that Dex
will set.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OH NO,you must get a little chi sister for him,he would look sooooo cool with a tiny sister.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love all the breeds you mentioned. or how about a little yorkie girl  , they are great little dogs. i've had Peyton now for one year and two months. she was almost 2 years old when i got her, the same age as Minnie and Tootsie. She was accepted as there new sister right away. it took alittle while for her to feel comforatable here but now she totally loves it here and all 3 of my girls play so nice and love each other


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

A chi!

I think chihuahuas get along best with other chihuahuas.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Not trying to get on a soapbox; but if you get a female please spay her lol. If I remember correctly Dexter is intact; and I've heard lots of stories of small male chi's impregnating much larger breeds... even the most diligent owners have oopses. And keep in mind also that intact males have a very strong sense for intact females and their presence can cause a lot of stress; if he's been a singleton for so long he may have a very dominant personality too.
So I would say regardless of what breed (and I do LOVE bull terriers) is just to make sure they are introduced properly. And a rule of thumb of most bully breeds is no matter how much you trust them to never leave them alone with other dogs. My friend had a bull terrier mix that was about 2 years old and the sweetest thing; was raised with smaller dogs; went to doggy daycare and never showed an ounce of aggression... they were left alone for 5 minutes when she ran to the store quick and she killed him for no rhyme or reason. I LOVE LOVE bully breeds but people just have to take into consideration what they were originally bred for. Early socialization can work WONDERS and many of them get along splendidly with other dogs with no issues; but they are still cautioned never to be trusted alone with other animals. If Dex is intact and has been a singleton for so long it is not unreasonable to assume he has a dominant personality; which may cause conflict if he tries challenging a larger breed. Also, sharing his territory with another dog may also cause him to start marking to claim his territory.
Ok that's all lol; it's been a while since I've owned a bully breed. Here is a really, really helpful thread that might help you decide on if a bully breed is right for you..
Bully breed owners, info please! (Especially APBT, SBT, AmStaffy)

Whichever breed you choose, good luck! I can't imagine just having 1 dog lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KittynKahlua said:


> Not trying to get on a soapbox; but if you get a female please spay her lol. If I remember correctly Dexter is intact; and I've heard lots of stories of small male chi's impregnating much larger breeds... even the most diligent owners have oopses. And keep in mind also that intact males have a very strong sense for intact females and their presence can cause a lot of stress; if he's been a singleton for so long he may have a very dominant personality too.
> So I would say regardless of what breed (and I do LOVE bull terriers) is just to make sure they are introduced properly. And *a rule of thumb of most bully breeds is no matter how much you trust them to never leave them alone with other dogs.* My friend had a bull terrier mix that was about 2 years old and the sweetest thing; was raised with smaller dogs; went to doggy daycare and never showed an ounce of aggression... they were left alone for 5 minutes when she ran to the store quick and she killed him for no rhyme or reason. I LOVE LOVE bully breeds but people just have to take into consideration what they were originally bred for. Early socialization can work WONDERS and many of them get along splendidly with other dogs with no issues; but they are still cautioned never to be trusted alone with other animals. If Dex is intact and has been a singleton for so long it is not unreasonable to assume he has a dominant personality; which may cause conflict if he tries challenging a larger breed. Also, sharing his territory with another dog may also cause him to start marking to claim his territory.
> Ok that's all lol; it's been a while since I've owned a bully breed. Here is a really, really helpful thread that might help you decide on if a bully breed is right for you..
> Bully breed owners, info please! (Especially APBT, SBT, AmStaffy)
> ...


100% Agree with you on spaying the female. Personally I'd neuter Dexter too.

And even though I love you, I strongly disagree with the part I put in *bold*.
Bully breeds are by far the most fun loving, kind, gentle dogs out there.
I rescued several Staffies, Amstaffs and American Pits, and NEVER have I had
any reason to worry about them being around other dogs in my house.
Even the dogs that were used to protect drugs or abused were never a threat.
ANY dog can bite, any dog can become aggressive thanks to us humans.
It is our job to raise our dogs with lots of love, structure, discipline, exercise
and socialization, if they grow up to attack then we should slap ourselves,
because WE failed, not them.

"Dogs, as a species, do not perform behaviors “just because”. There are
always reasons for behavior, and when aggression becomes a problem the
reasons can be such things as improper handling, lack of socialization or
training, a misreading of dog behavior by the owner, or, rarely, disease.
Aggression, when it presents in pet dogs, follows specific patterns. First occur
warning signs, then more warning signs, and finally, when those signs are
continually ignored or misinterpreted, the dog resorts to using its teeth. When
an owner is startled by a sudden, aggressive outburst, it is because they
have been unaware of problems that were brewing. This is true of all 
dogs, not just Pit Bulls. Pit Bulls, indeed no dogs, “turn” on their owners."

Here is one of my many rescued bulls. His name is Sharky, he was used by his
owner for guarding money and drugs. He was abused, and even his own owner
could not handle him and was afraid. This picture is taken on the 4th day at
our home, after I've finished evaluating him and getting him vetted. Even 
after all that he went through and endured he was not dog aggressive. 
Sharky is next to Sparky the Chi. Not once did I have reason to worry, if
anything Sparky was the menace,lol.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I am not disagreeing; just cautioning because of my own experience. And after it happened to my friend she had a LOT of people criticize her about how she hadn't been a responsible bully breed owner because she made the mistake of leaving it unsupervised even after she had done everything else right for training. I don't believe bully breeds are all aggressive and certainly not to humans; people way too often misunderstand DOG aggression as human aggression. Even historically they were nothing but loyal to their owners. I this thinks web page pretty much sums up what I've heard.
Pit Bull Breed Profile

_"What are these dogs surrendered for typically?
Owner turn-ins of pit bulls are usually due to dog aggression (which is often mistaken for human aggression by inexperienced owners)." _

"Is this breed good with other dogs in general?
The short answer is no. Developed for the purpose of fighting other dogs, most pit bulls are dog aggressive, at least to some degree. Some pit bulls will simply not tolerate any other dogs, regardless of sex. A few pit bulls will remain dog friendly their entire lives, but they are a minority. The majority of pit bulls are at least same sex aggressive and as adults will not do well with other dogs of the same sex or those that are "pushy" with them, although as pups they may get along fine (this can be very misleading to a novice pit bull owner). Pit bulls will commonly start developing signs of dog aggression between the ages of 8 months and 2 years, although it can develop at any age and can come on either gradually or quite suddenly. It is important to note that many pit bulls do not display the "typical" signs of dog aggression before a fight. They may not growl, bark, or posture at all, but simply alert and raise up on their toes. Owners of dog aggressive pit bulls learn to "read" their dogs and recognize the subtle signs indicating impending dog aggression. Training will not eliminate dog aggression in the pit bull but, when combined with responsibility and vigilance, training can bring these natural tendencies under control in on-leash situations. Where housemates are concerned, if one is a pit bull, extra care should be taken to prevent tension over food, desirable treats (like bones), and favored toys. These items are often "triggers" for spats or fights between dogs sharing the same house and owners should be very aware of them. *This is also the reason that an adult pit bull should NOT be left alone with housemates or other dogs. Due to their fighting heritage, many pit bulls do not recognize signs of submission given by a dog they are fighting and, if they are unsupervised, the results can be disastrous. It should be noted that many breeds have dog aggressive tendencies, and leaving any such breed unsupervised with another dog, especially a dog of the same sex, can lead to a tragedy."*
And that was from a rescue site. Because many of the ones they get are surrendered for DA issues I think it only makes sense that they would rather err on the side of caution and avoid conflict. I actually believe that being intact is more of a precursor to being dog-aggressive than breed is. 
No, not all pitties are DA. That's a horrible stereotype they've been given and people underestimate just how much THEY can do to make sure these tragedies do not happen. It is not difficult to have a bully breed exist peacefully with other dogs.. you just have to know what you're doing and not put in situations where they could be set up to fail.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

I promise I'll stop hijacking this thread after this LOL but I wanted to post one more article that addresses pitties and other dogs from another rescue website. 

Pit Bulls and Other Animals

Success in a multi-pet household depends on the individual animal, training and socialization, and constant supervision by the owner.

Many Pit Bulls interact well with many other dogs and sometimes other pets; so much depends on the individual dog's temperament, training and early and ongoing socialization. However, owners must be aware that the trait of aggression towards dogs and other animals (not towards humans) was bred in, and cannot be reliably trained away. Love cannot change the genetic make-up of your dog.

Many dogs were bred with a specific purpose; herding breeds tend to display nipping behaviors and scent-hounds follow their noses. Pit Bulls were originally bred for work that included bull-baiting and dog fighting. It is not the "hate" of other dogs that drives some to fight, but an "urge" that has been bred into them.

Your dog may not feel compelled to fight with other animals, but carelessness can possibly lead to a sudden, serious fight. Even two dogs who have been friends for years may fight if something triggers an instinct. With any breed, a calm pup could show animal aggression in the future; a dog may not mature and show his true temperament until age three.

In addition, most terriers have a strong prey drive, and often regard cats, rabbits and squirrels as targets. It definitely helps to socialize dogs from the start with many types of animals and find positive outlets for their energy drive. Early and ongoing obedience training is essential as well. A dog who has been raised properly, socialized and trained will be easier to handle.

Benevolent leadership typically results in a dog who respects and obeys you. At the same time, you must always supervise your dog, and keep the environment free of things such as rawhide toys that can trigger a fight between dogs.

It is also important to channel your dog's energy through exercise every day and to keep them mentally stimulated. "


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

We can quote all sorts of articles back and forth, since there is obviously a
difference of opinion. Which we are entitled to. But honestly I'm so sick I'm not
in the mood right now. I stick to my beliefs and just to clarify I am not confusing
dog aggression with aggression towards people, I was simply quoting the article
to demonstrate that dogs do not do things with "no rhyme or reason", as you
put it. There are always signs and warning, whether it is towards humans or
other dogs. Pitts used to be the #1 breed in America, most trusted, loving dog.
It saddens me to see how the media has corrupted the breed.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

...the media and the irresponsible/ignorant owners.(I should of added that)


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Pitts used to be the #1 breed in America, most trusted, loving dog.
> It saddens me to see how the media has corrupted the breed.


Now THAT is something we can agree on!!!!:daisy:


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> 100% Agree with you on spaying the female. Personally I'd neuter Dexter too.
> 
> And even though I love you, I strongly disagree with the part I put in *bold*.
> Bully breeds are by far the most fun loving, kind, gentle dogs out there.
> ...


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, I do remember the talk about Dexter not being fixed. I know that is your belief and I do respect that 100% I also was thinking since you are getting a female you probably won't do her either. Again 100% your choice but remember what I put Shay Shay through =( She wasn't fixed either (Never for breeding reasons just didn't do it) and bless her heart she got a mammory tumor that could have been fatal. Worst mom of the year award went to me, so my heart felt when that all took place. 

As for *any* breed if you're raising it from a pup then it should be ok with Dexter. If she was adopting another big dog breed that already was older then I'd say just be careful, you may not know how it was raised in the past (Big Small Short Tall...) I don't lable breeds. I beleive every dog is a good dog, it's the way it is raised to make it who it becomes. I know everybody thinks differently though. 

I'm excited to see what P gets for Dexter!  Dexter is gonna be such a great big bro!!! lol​


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I personally wouldn't leave my dogs alone with a dog larger than them (I'm talking like over 20 lbs or so) just because they could be injured, bully breed or not. 

Are you planning on spaying the female?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

When we leave the house all 4 of my dogs roam free, no crates no nothing. They all sleep together and stay together. Kanyon is well over 80lbs and I would trust him with all 3 of the little ones. Which if you would have asked me that the week I met him I'd say no, only because I didn't raise him as a pup and he was already an adult. Knowing Kanyon now, he's a great dog. I would never fear him doing anything to them. I honestly think you have to know that dog and it's personality. Dogs have a bloodline yes but I think being raised properly takes over for the most part.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> They really are doggist!!!!!! Baby is so mean to dogs but not chihuahuas? Lol besides our mastiffs she was fine with them but also had no problem telling them off!
> 
> What the heck kristi I never knew u had a cane corso!


I've heard that's pretty common in chis. They can sort of recognize their own breed and don't always warm up to other breeds the same way they would a chi. Teddy LOVED my Jack Russell and she used to groom him and play with him, but he never tried to snuggle with or groom her. It might just be his personality though.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

One day I am going to be looking into another breed too lol this is a good thread to read, my parents aren't going to get any more pets since we lost the mastiffs but once I move out again I'd like to get another large breed not sure if I want another mastiff again or not they're just so docile I've never had to worry about them around the chi's even when i bred baby before I would have them outside with the babies in the back yard and they were so gentle I never supervised baby or ninja with them baby slept in the basement with max by herself for the last month or so while he was deteriorating. 

I don't even know where to start when looking for another breed I would want lol 

chihuahuas are such a handful! I'd love another but I think I'm going to try another breed in the near future. Plus my b/f would prefer to have a larger breed lol


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We have three chis and a lab. He is so sweet and gentle with them. He would certainly never hurt one of the little dogs deliberately. That said I would never leave him home alone with the chis loose. Reese is our only dog with free roam of the house, Miley and Leo stay shut in their crates in our guest room, and Ben (our lab) stays shut in that room with them. I wouldn't leave multiple dogs of any size or breed out loose alone just because I'd worry that play could get too rough and someone could be accidentally hurt.
As for a second pup for Dexter, yay! You know him best, but I've found my chis do not care for any dog that is excited and energetic. They take an instant dislike to breeds like Boston Terriers and Boxers who are bouncy and excited, regardless of size. I don't know many bull terriers, a previous roommate had a good friend with a bull terrier puppy that she brought to play at our house frequently when Reese was a puppy. That dog was crazy energetic! My dogs would hate it for that reason, but Dexter may have a more feisty playful attitude than mine do. My advice would be to stick to breeds that are relatively close in size and activity level to Dexter. If you got a much larger stronger dog who jumped all over him all the time Dexter might be more reserved and not want to interact with the other dog much, meaning he wouldnt get to play and romp around as freely as before. My dogs have done well with large dogs who are very calm and with dogs as small as them.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

AWWWWWWWW!!!!! Is Dexter sad and lonely?!?! I guess we no know what dogs do when we aren't home! LOL! Poor Dexter! I can't wait until he has a sibling!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

ok this thread went bonkers LOL! and yes im plannin on spayin the future girl so u can all keep ur pants on :binky: dexter is very playful when he wants to be. hes always a goofball at home. i got 9 more months to decide :happy8:

lmao @ rms yes he was very sad and lonely. hes not the type to howl when humans are around. my poor baby was missin everyone :happy7:

thanks kerri im very excited about this! :idea1:

i havent seen dexter play with any dogs just cats. he doesnt roughhouse play like he does with me lol. he just sniffs and follows and licks them. i swaer he doesnt think hes a dog at all :cat:


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Shadow says "get a pug"


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awwww shadow u cutie pie!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Hmm well I know the chis here love my boxer winston. But having said that, he was here first so that changes everything. And I would not leave them out free together if i wasn't home. Reason being boxers get very excited at times and he could easily step on one of the chis on accident. 
I would get another chi!!!! Or at least another dog that is around the same size like cream chi mentioned above a pug would also be a good choice as they are small dogs too. Good luck Pigeonsheep  I am excited to see what you decide.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Omg the pugs are so frickin cute!!!!


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Always exciting to consider a new furbaby!! Im sure Dexter will love whoever you bring home!
I know my lot are always happier around dogs of a similar size and really hate anything big and bouncy. If you only have one chi I think its nice to get a same sized friend for them just coz they can really play properly together and rough house. My gang can throw themselves into playfights and frequently body slam each other down the park which bigger dogs cant for safety reasons. I also couldnt have a big dog at home coz I believe in seperating dogs of significantly different sizes when not supervised(even if they are best buds a chi could still be hurt by over enthusiastic play).
Im looking at another toy breed for my fourth but one breed that they always seem to click with are Westies!! (Adam is extremely enamoured to the point where I have to reassure owners that he is neutered!!LOL). They are probably one of the only terriorist breeds Id consider.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I want to add one more thing. If you are mainly adding another to have a buddy for dex and someone for him to play with then you are going to HAVE to stick to a dog his size. They just cannot truly "Play" with a much larger dog. The most socializing that goes on here between my boxer and the chi's is the occasional laying on the floor beside eachother. But honestly the chi's stick together most of the time. And boy do leila and finn have fun playing tug of war together and wrestling. a chi can't really do that with a larger dog. So it would be kind of futile to get one much larger.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

cherper said:


> And boy do leila and finn have fun playing tug of war together and wrestling. a chi can't really do that with a larger dog. So it would be kind of futile to get one much larger.


LOL The tug of war is so true! My Chis are tugofwaraholics!!!

I think something Dex size to play with is good too. My chis & Chessie play tug of war together but lets face it......Kaige always wins because he takes breaks in between the tugofwaring. And Kanyon knows to be gentle so he never snatches it from Kizzie or Kaige! I bet Kanyon needs a big dog friend to play with, poor bud! lol All these little dogs over here aren't enough for him lol


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

cherper said:


> I want to add one more thing. If you are mainly adding another to have a buddy for dex and someone for him to play with then you are going to HAVE to stick to a dog his size. They just cannot truly "Play" with a much larger dog.


I agree with this absolutely for safety reasons as well.
Although Dexter is a bigger guy so he can withstand more likely than some of the more fragile Chi's but in general my experience is Chi's like other Chi's.

A smaller pug would probably be a good size mix for Dexter now that I think of it! if you did not want to get another Chi.. and honestly they are adorable little dogs! have not met one yet I disliked.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it's fine to have a large breed dog and a small breed, but I just don't agree with EVER leaving them alone together. EVER. Not even for a minute. No matter what the breed, or how much you trust them, be they lab, golden, pitt bull or whatever. 

We love our Corso and she is a fantastic pet. That said, she would have been the WRONG choice of breeds if we did not have the appropriate time, space and energy to train her. They also eat a LOT more. It's a stupid thing to mention because it should be like, 'well duh', but I mean, our food costs have QUADRUPLED since we got Kimber and she is fed kibble not raw lol. Their stuff is more expensive too, from toys to beds to crates. 

Even if you really trust dogs together, leaving them alone is just not wise. I would never leave a lab or a golden alone with chis either, sorry for those that do. If they accidentally step on our paw your chi while you are out, well...it just could end very badly. This is the reason that many chihuahua breeders will not even sell to people that have a large breed dog, because owners insist on leaving them alone together, and breeders learn sooner than later it is NOT a good idea sadly. 

I would say if you consider a dog more than 20 lbs, you will need to be willing to separate she and Dex when you leave. Even small dogs can get in fights when u r gone and you can come back to a bloody mess (I have!). It sounds like you want a companion for Dex as well as yourself so you might be better off w a smaller dog?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

I can see it going both ways, rather trusting a dog over 20lbs with your smaller dogs or not. I honestly can leave my Chessie alone with the Chis, and I will never worry. I know his temperment and when we're gone all they do is sleep anyways lol (Yes, I've recorded them hehe) So saying it isn't wise for some situations is true but I think you can't rule it out for everybody. I mean I know people here have tiny tiny Chis my smallest is Kizzie and she is 7lbs. She's tiny but she is tough, if she got stepped on she would most likely jump up and go for his legs. (She nips at dogs legs in this house lol playful of course....lol so we think! lol) 
Everybody see's things differently and that is fine but I will never feel guilty or unsafe with leaving Kanyon (The Chessie) alone with the Chis. Never. They cuddle, snuggle. They actually all eat together too. Never a growl, snitch or bit out of any of them. Ever. He always watches out for them. Sadly I know that is not the case for all dogs and that is why I can understand not wanting to leave a bigger dog alone with any small animal. I've heard the stories and have had a friend who lost her small pet to a bigger pet......So I think just be careful either way it goes :love2: We all want best for our Chibabies and furkids


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I think in most instances it's a case of what if there were an accident? What if the post man comes to the door and your larger dog goes crazy barking and in his barking fit he accidentally steps on a chi or shoves one too roughly etc. there are so many things that could happen. God forbid they do but accidents can and do happen.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm late getting into this conversation. HA.

Just wanted to add a point on the big dog/little dog combo. Accidents happen. Even when you are super careful. Brody had an unwitnessed head trauma that caused temporary blindness in his right (left eye was already blind). He was likely stepped on by my brothers Bernese Mtn Dog when they were 'playing'. They had run behind the couch and I heard a little yelp and then they came running back. It was hectic - at Thanksgiving 2 years ago, and there were lots of people and dogs running around. I didn't think a thing about it until a few days later when he went BLIND. 

That started off a huge chain of events and it was determined that he had a head trauma. Hard enough to detach his retinas in both eyes. I think he was stepped on by my brothers 100 pound dog. Of course it was an accident! 

Accidents happen though. Even with the best intentions. So just something to keep in mind when you knowingly have big dogs and small dogs together. Our dogs are SO small and even though we think they are tough - they truly are quite fragile.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Tracy It is just recently I knew that Brody was blind and just today found out the reason. Bless his little heart. Yes, all of those things mailman, anybody knocking at the door is all important to think about!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow this thread grew a LOT since last night lmao.

I guess my only advise then, since you said that Dexter has not really played with other dogs... would definitely be to make sure he is social with them. If at his age (not that he's OLD, just saying it's usually recommended to do EARLY socialization to ensure they are good with other dogs, lol) he hasn't had a lot of exposure to interacting with them he may not even like or want another dog in his territory. Playing with a kitty or people well doens't mean they'll interact well with their own species. Just really depends on his personality. I respect you choosing not to fix him; I honestly am still not 100% confident that spaying my girls was the "Best" thing for them with all the recent studies but the choice has been made. One thing to acknowledge though is that one thing being an intact male can lead to IS dominance and dog aggression. Not that he's mean; just a hormonal thing. 
So I guess if you've got 9 months my advice would be to start slowly, positively giving him fun happy experiences interacting with other dogs; so that he learns it is a positive thing. It's certainly not impossible to socialize an older dog; and many dogs coexist just fine together, even intact (maybe some of those who show could chime in about that??) but if you want a dog that's truly a _buddy_ and not just a "roommate" it might take some effort on your part to make sure Dex enjoys being around the dog, regardless of what breed. =)

ETA: I too had no idea Brody was blind..! Thats okay, I still trust you with Kahlua in the event that I and Rob die; she's gonna show up at your doorstep in a crate. You take the best care of any dog I know <3 lol Brody is a lucky boy to have you.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Dragonfly said:


> Tracy It is just recently I knew that Brody was blind and just today found out the reason. Bless his little heart. Yes, all of those things mailman, anybody knocking at the door is all important to think about!


It was awful.  Luckily, with the expertise of a canine opthamologist in Kansas City (3 hours from us), he recovered his sight in his right eye. His left eye was determined to be blind from birth as he has no myelin sheath around his optic nerve on the left, so that eye doesn't work at all. Thank goodness he does fine with just one eye and you'd never know he was blind in one eye to look at him.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Wow this is a busy thread. I had our sweet Max R.I.P for 11 good years. He was the best (of course I am partical) he was an Am Staff and got along with Zoey just fine as well as with my Roxy (R.I.P). Before we got him I visited a lot of dog shows and met alot of breeders and their dogs and siblings. If any of the dogs showed any signs of aggression at all I moved on. Then I met Max and his whole family a few times and every time the whole gang was so happy go lucky and very friendly. So we ended up with him. He had a big blanket in the house that he had to stay on and would not get off that blanket. He would go crazy while playing with Zoey on that blanket he would go round and round in circles the whole time while never getting off his blanket and zoey would run around the edge of the blanket playing with him but it was odd while they were playing Zoey would never go on the blanket. But they would sleep or nap together on his bed that was next to the blanket. He never showed any sign of aggression at all but I would NEVER NEVER leave them alone together. 
What about a little Frenchie?


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Small Dog Breeds A to Z (Complete list)
You might look at this site to help you learn a little about some diff. breeds.
I am thinking if you're* not* wanting another chi (and i can't imagine why) how about a papillon, or a min.schnauzer, Italian greyhound, pug, pomeranian, kyi-leo, coton de tulear, cavaliar king charles spaniel, or boston terrier.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, Kaige is mixed Boston Terrier and I have completely fallen in love with his personality. If my next dog isn't a full chi I would want a Boston/Chi mix again. He is one of the best! <3


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

KittyD said:


> A smaller pug would probably be a good size mix for Dexter now that I think of it! if you did not want to get another Chi.. and honestly they are adorable little dogs! have not met one yet I disliked.


I agree :coolwink: my 3 pugs are really nice


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

How do they get along with the chi's?


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

KittyD said:


> How do they get along with the chi's?


They all get along great. The pugs are 'over the top' with food - so I always make sure I feed the pugs and chi's in different rooms - the pugs are NOT aggressive just 'bouncy' at feeding time! 

Shadow (long coat chi) is best friends with Smartie (fawn pug) they are always together


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Cream Chi's said:


> They all get along great. The pugs are 'over the top' with food - so I always make sure I feed the pugs and chi's in different rooms - the pugs are NOT aggressive just 'bouncy' at feeding time!
> 
> Shadow (long coat chi) is best friends with Smartie (fawn pug) they are always together


awwwwww  You MUST post pics in the pic section of the buddies together. I'd love to see


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

French bulldogs are so cute! Anyone have a Siberian husky?


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

I'd personally go for a dog similar in size....

When I was considering a 2nd dog and playmate for Lily I keeped my eye out for a smaller dog. I looked at mini doxi, pug, yorki but when I saw Olive I just had to have her. Having a chi and chi / terrier mix has worked out perfectly! 

Have you considered a mix? Maybe a rescue?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

RandomMusing said:


> I'd personally go for a dog similar in size....
> 
> When I was considering a 2nd dog and playmate for Lily I keeped my eye out for a smaller dog. I looked at mini doxi, pug, yorki but when I saw Olive I just had to have her. Having a chi and chi / terrier mix has worked out perfectly!
> 
> Have you considered a mix? Maybe a rescue?



I love lily!!! Her beard is soooo cute lol!


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I love lily!!! Her beard is soooo cute lol!


Aww thank you, she's my little bearded lady lol. I love her scruffiness!!


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

I have had pugs (5) and they are very fragile too. I rescued a completely blind pug, OMG! I loved that dog and I had to put him down last year, I could still cry. The only purebred dog i ever paid a lot of money for was my gorgeous buttercup... and someone stole her when she wasn't even a year old... she was a full blood pug... I rescued Gracie a full blood pug who was from a puppy mill. Her back legs were paralyzed from being kept in a cage her whole life and she ate poop, I loved her until she passed away, and I had two that I got from a rescues who were abused and runners and they ran away and got stolen...ugh. The thing with pugs is that they will die real quick in the heat. That collapsed face is really hard on them in addition to their bug eyes. Lots of pugs lose their eyes. I always thought I'd get another pug, but then Tyson came along, and I'm glad to read this thread to understand that he is also really really fragile. Him and boo-boo are perfect for each other. But, I remember my girlfriend who loved pugs and had a tiny baby who fell down a ladder and got a spinal cord injury, she was paralyzed from the waist down for the next 17 years, but my girlfriend, kept her and exercised her and picked up all her poop and pee and slept with her every night.... oh boy. I'm going to be so careful with Tyson. He is the smallest dog I ever had. he is just going to have to be an inside dog with the horses and all, and he will only come out under the strictest supervision. I have also had a completely blind chow. It's amazing how well blind dogs do, they really depend on you, and you get super super attached.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, me again, just read about the bull terrier. My gf with the paralyzed pug got a bull terrier a few years ago. I don't talk to her much, but the puppy stuff was really hard to deal with. She said he chewed up all her antiques and he was quite the handful. They are really solid dogs, but totally super cool.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

The rat terrier and Chi is a perfect mix if they are both young. Mine are amazing together...I think my rat booboo was so lonely, then Tyson came into his life and he's thrilled. and, they are the perfect size, booboo is not a muscled solid rat, but looks more like Chi whippet. He is a really cool dog.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

My friend has a Boston Terrier.. and my girls hate her. Well, I don't really like her either. She was soooo hyper and jumpy and kept trying to chase my girls and they were freaking out.. it was a mess. They are very playful at home, and fight and play with each other. They get a long great with my mom's German Shepard, and any other dog that doesn't chase them. I dunno, but they are so scared and freaked out of hyper dogs that chase them and stuff. It seems out of all the breeds, Terriers are the one breed Chis would hate the most.. lol. Maybe if the Chi was raised around a Terrier and stuff, I dunno.

I agree with going with a breed that will be a similar size.. especially if they will be left alone together a lot for company.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Blondie87 said:


> My friend has a Boston Terrier.. and my girls hate her. Well, I don't really like her either. She was soooo hyper and jumpy and kept trying to chase my girls and they were freaking out.. it was a mess. They are very playful at home, and fight and play with each other. They get a long great with my mom's German Shepard, and any other dog that doesn't chase them. I dunno, but they are so scared and freaked out of hyper dogs that chase them and stuff. It seems out of all the breeds, Terriers are the one breed Chis would hate the most.. lol. Maybe if the Chi was raised around a Terrier and stuff, I dunno.
> 
> I agree with going with a breed that will be a similar size.. especially if they will be left alone together a lot for company.


LOL I will admit Kaige is hyper but so is Kizzie so they compliment each other perfectly! I don't think he's over hyper like your friends dog you're talking about though. Then again he is mixed. hehe 


Whatever you choose I know Dexter will do great and have fun!! We are demanding a ton of pics a year a head of time!OK? Thanks


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Has anyone mentioned Italian greyhounds yet? There's another fabulous small breed to consider! 
Beautiful, active little guys, I just adore them!  Only thing is they can be fragile, and typically you can't trust them off lead since they are sight hounds.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Cream Chi's said:


> They all get along great. The pugs are 'over the top' with food - so I always make sure I feed the pugs and chi's in different rooms - the pugs are NOT aggressive just 'bouncy' at feeding time!
> 
> Shadow (long coat chi) is best friends with Smartie (fawn pug) they are always together





~LS~ said:


> Has anyone mentioned Italian greyhounds yet? There's another fabulous small breed to consider!
> Beautiful, active little guys, I just adore them!  Only thing is they can be fragile, and typically you can't trust them off lead since they are sight hounds.


Love them!! I think someone did suggest them.
This is a breed we will eventually add to our pack.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

cherper said:


> awwwwww  You MUST post pics in the pic section of the buddies together. I'd love to see



There are photos on page 4 of this thread BUT here is another couple for you :coolwink:






























And Fizzy Dave and Smartie doing zoomies (after fizzy had a bath) :coolwink:


----------



## christina (Jul 10, 2011)

If you're a strong, take-charge, make-the-rules-stick kind of person I see no reason at all why you shouldn't get a bull terrier to have as a buddy for your chi. Of course, depending on your chi's personally, they might not necessarily agree with me.  

Bull terries play rough, they're pretty stubborn (don't necessarily take the hint from other dogs to back off), and can be super prey driven (there's that pesky 'terrier' part). I happen to think the breed is a really great one (HUGE fan of all the 'bully' types) but it's definitely not a breed for just anyone and there is a really big chance that the bull terrier would think your chi is a really awesome squeak toy if you don't very firmly and clearly put the wee one off limits.


----------



## RandomMusing (Aug 27, 2011)

Cream Chi's said:


> There are photos on page 4 of this thread BUT here is another couple for you :coolwink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cute, now you got me wanting a pug lol.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

~LS~ said:


> Has anyone mentioned Italian greyhounds yet? There's another fabulous small breed to consider!
> Beautiful, active little guys, I just adore them!  Only thing is they can be fragile, and typically you can't trust them off lead since they are sight hounds.


I mentioned them!! I LOVE them and they are kinda fragile like chis and sweet and snuggley too! I would love one some day, either an IG or a whippet.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Aww creamchi's LOVE the pics!! Your pugs are sooo cute. I actually almost got a pug years ago but it didn't work out.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

OMG!!! I'm crying for my pugs now...... I love pugs!!!!! They are the BEST dogs. But, I have my two babies, and no more doggies for me right now, I am single am gone for 12 hours 5 days a week at work (I commute) and have 2 horses, 2 doggies, 1 pot belly pig, 2 bunnies, 1 guinea pig, and 6 lovebirds... don't ask me how I do it, i don't even know....lol.... but, my animals ARE my family.... I would die for another pug though....And, those chis are simply stunning!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol these replies are comin in so fast. i dont know who to reply to lmaooo! ive thought of the gryhound before but how are their health issues? i know some breeds like chihuahuas has less issues than others


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

HA HA ! you have started something.Go for another cat


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol michele. i would love a cat and dex would to but my mom is highly against them abd im allergic. the cats in my pics are my bf's hehe


----------



## Chi-Love (Sep 4, 2011)

My chi puppy heard Dexter howling when I played the video and he was tilting his head to it! Too cute! Dexter is a very nice looking boy, by the way. 

When I move out, I'd like to get either an Italian Greyhound, Whippet, or regular Greyhound to accompany my chi, Czar. But I'm in love with those breeds! An Italian Greyhound would be my first choice only because they're smaller (less likely to accidentally hurt Czar) and timid. However, I will be searching shelters before I consider purchasing from a breeder.

I think it'd be a good idea to look into your own shelters too.  That way you could find a dog you know will get along with Dexter and vice versa because they can meet. Plus you're giving a homeless dog a home!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol chi love  thanks so much! ur furbaby is adorable too! ive thought about shelters but any shelter by me has very strict rules esp. on the being fixed part. theres this one place by me that u have to bring ur whole family member with u...which is impossible since they work. ill be lookin into breeders but itll be a task as well....ugh why it so hard to get a pup if not from a store lol.


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Pidge my fav little dog breeds other than chis are chinese cresteds, Italian greyhounds, boston terriers, frenchies and the Smooth brussels griffon/petit brabacon. They are so so cute check them out if you haven't seen one before. Id get one of each for my chis to play with if I could 
I just think Dexter will be happiest with a dog who is close to his size and activity level. There are tons of small dog breeds to choose from, let us know what you decide so I can live vicariously!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You'll do what you want but I'd search for a smaller dog to be a companion for Dexter. I'd also NEVER EVER leave a big dog alone with a Chi. Nor will I ever allow another Chi pup go to a home with a big dog. It was a lesson I had to learn the hard way & one of Mari's boys paid with his life. Never will EVER chance it again or put another pup in the position of such a risk. So yeah...if you do insist on a big dog please just don't leave them unsupervised EVER.

Accidents happen too even if you have the "friendliest dog". I don't care if you have Lassie with a Chi--to think an accident could never happen is a bit silly.


----------



## christina (Jul 10, 2011)

MChis said:


> You'll do what you want but I'd search for a smaller dog to be a companion for Dexter. I'd also NEVER EVER leave a big dog alone with a Chi. Nor will I ever allow another Chi pup go to a home with a big dog. It was a lesson I had to learn the hard way & one of Mari's boys paid with his life. Never will EVER chance it again or put another pup in the position of such a risk. So yeah...if you do insist on a big dog please just don't leave them unsupervised EVER.
> 
> Accidents happen too even if you have the "friendliest dog". I don't care if you have Lassie with a Chi--to think an accident could never happen is a bit silly.


I agree. If you want a dog that is going to be able to spend lots of time (some of it unsupervised) with your chi, try to find something little that has a personality that matches or complements your dog's. Along with my Piper I have a Siberian husky, an English bulldog, two dobermans, and an AmStaff x American bulldog. The dogs are NEVER left unattended with the chi and when they are together they are very closely supervised. The husky never gets to be near the chi, PERIOD. She would kill her in a second if she had the chance and we are very, very, very careful that Mika isn't out of her run when Piper is outside with us. 

I don't think that it's necessarily fair to deny someone a small dog because they have large dogs but I DO think that it would have to be the absolute right home because things can take a bad turn in a second. I have lost a small dog to a dog attack before and it was utterly heart rending. I can't even imagine how much worse I would have felt if it were MY dog responsible for harming/killing one of my other pets.


----------



## christina (Jul 10, 2011)

OP, I thought I'd show you a couple pictures of Piper and her 'protector'. She likes playing with my older dobe bitch Naavi the best but if she's worried about something she runs to Cassius so that he can save her. 




























Cassius is a special dog and he's very careful with Piper and makes sure she's safe whenever she's around him. He'll even go so far as to put himself between her and new dogs he doesn't know when we're approached on walks. Naavi (the elder dobe) cleans Piper's ears for her and will cuddle her when it's nap time but she's not as careful of her as Cassius is.


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

I love bull terriors! I have a Shar-Pei and her and Audrey Lyn are sissies. They love each other so much. I had my Pei when I got audrey as a puppy. My next pup will be a french bulldog I have decided.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

You know what my next dog will be...............





































a chihuahua!! :laughing8: Had you going didn't I? hahaha


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LOL Cheryl...you and me both!! 




christina said:


> I don't think that it's necessarily fair to deny someone a small dog because they have large dogs but I DO think that it would have to be the absolute right home because things can take a bad turn in a second. I have lost a small dog to a dog attack before and it was utterly heart rending. I can't even imagine how much worse I would have felt if it were MY dog responsible for harming/killing one of my other pets.


You know, I felt the same way. I let Monte go with specific instructions about supervised play, etc. We had a big dog & the Chi's for a while. My big dog was just too playful & clumsy (he was a lab mix) and I just didn't want to chance it any more. I felt he was getting the short end of the deal needing to be in the kitchen all the time & would be happier with my dad...so that's where he went. So I didn't want to say who could/couldn't have a Chi & big dog if they knew what they were in for. So who am I to deny them? The family did, what they thought they could, to keep up their end of the deal. Just so happens little Monte decided to escape from his pen at night (first time he tried to escape)...and the big dog wasn't down in the basement like he usually was. 

You may not think my decision is fair to not ever let another pup go to a home with large dogs...but the life of one of our pups to end so early wasn't fair for them & I'll be damned if I'm going to let it happen again. I understand our accident was the minority...some can live with big dogs their entire lives. But Monte didn't die w/o me learning a valuble lesson & I will keep my promise to him that I'll never knowingly put another pup at risk if I can help it. Monte wasn't at his house for 3 weeks when it happened. It was the most heart breaking event we've ever had with our pups thus far. I had so much time & love invested in this one litter (our first)...that it took a long time for me to even want to talk about it. My whole family was devistated...and their family. It just shouldn't have happened. So yeah... I have strong feelings now about big dog/little dog combo's. 

One life gone or effected by a human who is being naive is too many. Our little Chi's depend on us to keep them safe...that is our job as their owners. Sometimes "oops" just doesn't make it better. And there is no such thing as "it won't happen to us...our dogs love each other"...because it very well could.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I agree with you totally Heather. RIP little monte


----------



## Izzys mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Izzy's best friend is a German Shepherd. She is the only big dog that is allowed around our Chis unsupervised. The tiniest two are kept in a pen when we aren't around because Ginger could hurt one of them just by stepping on them. Honestly, I think it is best to have smaller dogs with the Chis. Our Pug does fine with them but do not trust the Basset mix at all!!!! Also, always remember this: In rescue, the first couple of weeks is considered the "honeymoon" period when you first bring a dog home. Their personality can change once they have learned the 'lay of the land.' If you do get a larger breed or a terrier, you might want to get a puppy rather than an adult. Still hope you will consider a rescued pup, though. Good luck in your search.


----------



## tysoncallmetyty (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Heather.

You know I felt that intuitively. I just took my little Tyty and Boo-boo on a road trip to help my ex-fiance with cancer surgery. We stayed at his house and my little Tyty just slept with me, and the way he rests his head on my shoulder and neck when he sleeps, I know he trusts me so much to keep him safe. You can just feel it. It's like wow, this little guy is just dependent on me and he trusts me sooo much. It is really an amazing feeling. BF has a Springer Spaniel and they all got along really really well. Boo-boo is perfect for Tyson, Boo boo is 12 pounds and Tyson is 2 pounds right now. RIP Monte, now I know how fragile my baby really is....(eventhough he acts way tough).... I'll be very very careful as a promise to Monte.


----------

